# Inspiration?



## writeshiek33 (Nov 4, 2011)

ok this may be a crazy question i find it so. so what are your inspirations for your story ideas me it can be anything for example my first book idea part 1 of trilogy was inpired by simple art drawing of a blue moon then picture of wolves entered my mind. another project came from a question i asked myself what if harry potter worked for Mafia that really gave a dark urban fantasy i could go on and on but won't as a creative mind i have so many ideas just curious as writers how you get your udeas for me i have no problem in that department


----------



## Crimson Phoenix (Nov 4, 2011)

For me a lot of my inspiration comes from songs, I tend to imagine a scene that fits the song or a metaphorical meaning to the lyrics etc. I dont tend to do this consciously it's just the way my brain works, and when an image or an idea comes along that interests me, the plotting section of my brain goes insane and takes over. I listen to music to send me off to sleep and i have to keep a notebook by my bed for when this happens.

Also random ideas, I fantasize a lot about fantasy realism and get random ideas by daydreaming etc. Also places can influence me and media, I walk a lot and the novel i'm working on is set in the woodland paths near my house. At the time i thought it up I was watching supernatural and while i was walking i was like 'what if people saved the worpd from mythical creatures using magic?' etc

So to stop rambling and get to the point, a bit of everything inspires me really!


----------



## Terra Arkay (Nov 4, 2011)

The song Fireflies by Owl City is the strongest inspiration for me, even though it's centered around fireflies, whenever I listen to it, I just get lost in this world that I have created. It's weird because my world doesn't include fireflies, I hope to add them soon and maybe even center the world around fireflies. My other inspirations for my world are Final Fantasy series, my dreams and magic (not the occult sort of magic, but like a magical world, a fantasy world, the joy and pizzazz and spirit in life).


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 4, 2011)

I also get a lot of inspiration for music.  I really want to write something in the future at least loosely based (fantasy version) on The General by Dispatch.  Great song, great message, great band.


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not an author yet. I hope to be one day. I am on the publishing side for now. I do have ideas though and my inspiration so far comes from the old explorers like Columbus. It's impossible to think today what it must have been like to set off across the sea and have no idea when and where you will end up.

Andrew


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2011)

*My source of inspiration.*

Just like you, songs inspire a lot. Sometimes an idea bumps into my head. When this happens my mind begins to make a mental outline and i see the settings of my story with the characters in graphic details. Other times, my inspiration comes through dreams and through reading other fantasy novels(i'm a voracious reader actually).


----------



## SLTE (Nov 13, 2011)

Anything and everything can serve as inspiration. Snippets of conversation, songs, games, random thoughts, dreams... it's amazing how concepts that seem so far apart can be woven together with a little creativity.


----------



## Thalian (Nov 13, 2011)

I toiled for years over trying to find the perfect plot. Looking back, I think I was probably pushing too hard instead of just letting my mind flow, so I struggled through the first few chapters of a lot of crappy plots. But now I let my mind roam and just go with the flow and I have ideas for at least six novels that follow the same set of characters. So my advice would to just not think too hard about it and try to pull inspiration from everyday things that you can put a "fantasy twist" on.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of the best inspiration I've had comes from listening to other people talk.  I'm the kind of guy who'll listen to people converse in a store or restaraunt.  Or pehaps I'll hear someone talking on the phone and i'll imagine what the person on the other phone is talking about.  The things people say can lead to all kinds of ideas.  And it doesn't hurt that listening can help one's ability to write dialoge that is realistic and interesting.


----------

